# Beim Grafikkarten Einkaufsführer eine Spalte Spulenpfeifen/zirpen hinzufügen.



## PeaceTank (19. März 2019)

*Beim Grafikkarten Einkaufsführer eine Spalte Spulenpfeifen/zirpen hinzufügen.*

Moin ,

ich wollte mal Fragen ob man beim Einkaufsführer Grafikkarten noch eine Spalte einfügen könnte in der man auf das Problem des Spulenpfeifens / Spulenzirpens eingeht.
Wäre vielleicht noch zusätzlich zur Lautheit eine nützliche Info.

Mich interressiert nicht nur die Lautheit der Lüfter sondern auch die Problematik des Spulenpfeifens und ist ein wichtiger Grund eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen oder nicht.

MFG


----------



## Krolgosh (19. März 2019)

*AW: Beim Garifkarten Einkaufsführer eine Spalte Spulenpfeifen/zirpen hinzufügen.*

Nachdem es nur vom Glück abhängt ob du eine erwischt mit oder ohne Spulenfiepen und es außerdem noch an der anderen Hardware mit liegen kann (NT z.B.) ist sowas meiner Meinung nach ziemlich überflüssig und nicht zielführend.


----------



## shadie (19. März 2019)

*AW: Beim Garifkarten Einkaufsführer eine Spalte Spulenpfeifen/zirpen hinzufügen.*

Öhm das kommt auf jede Grafikkarte im speziellen drauf an.
Die eine kann Spulen fiepen haben und holst du genau die gleiche wieder kann die z.B. keines haben.

Von daher ist das wie Lotto Spielen und kann nicht wirklich bewertet werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. März 2019)

*AW: Beim Garifkarten Einkaufsführer eine Spalte Spulenpfeifen/zirpen hinzufügen.*

Moin!

Wie bereits gesagt wurde, ist das (leider) auch vom Glück abhängig. Wir geben die Fiep-/Zirpneigung aber in den jeweiligen Testtabellen an. Das ist dann, wie die Lautheit, natürlich auf das spezifische Sample bezogen, aber das gilt auch für die anderen Parameter, die zwischen einzelnen Exemplaren der gleichen Grafikkarte leicht schwanken können. Aus dem aktuellen RTX-2070-Test (work in progress):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (19. März 2019)

*AW: Beim Garifkarten Einkaufsführer eine Spalte Spulenpfeifen/zirpen hinzufügen.*

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum gebt ihr nur die 2D Spannung an? Platzmangel?


----------



## PeaceTank (19. März 2019)

*AW: Beim Garifkarten Einkaufsführer eine Spalte Spulenpfeifen/zirpen hinzufügen.*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie bereits gesagt wurde, ist das (leider) auch vom Glück abhängig. Wir geben die Fiep-/Zirpneigung aber in den jeweiligen Testtabellen an. Das ist dann, wie die Lautheit, natürlich auf das spezifische Sample bezogen, aber das gilt auch für die anderen Parameter, die zwischen einzelnen Exemplaren der gleichen Grafikkarte leicht schwanken können. Aus dem aktuellen RTX-2070-Test (work in progress):
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Info !!!!!!!!!

Peace


----------



## Lowry (22. März 2019)

*AW: Beim Grafikkarten Einkaufsführer eine Spalte Spulenpfeifen/zirpen hinzufügen.*

Ich würde den Extremfall-Test bzgl. Temperatur und Lautstärke ersetzen.
Früher als die Karten noch kein Powerlimit hatten, gab es da sicherlich große Unterschiede zwischen einem normalen Spiel
und Furmark/PCGH VGA-Tool oder was auch immer als Extremfall genommen wird.

Nur heutzutage sieht man ja, dass die Werte Spiel/Extremfall in den meisten Fällen sowohl was die Temperatur als auch die Lautstärke betrifft, identisch sind.
Die Karten werden in beiden Fällen das Standard-Power-Limit voll ausreizen und somit gibt es höchstens Unterschiede um 1 Grad und 0,1 Sone.
Siehe z.b. den GTX 2080 Test der 02/2019.
Stattdessen würde ich Standard-Power-Limit und Max-Power-Limit nehmen und jeweils dieselbe Testszene.


----------

